# random thought



## Queshire (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm going to use this in a story or not, but what if there was a world were people weren't born, they just appear one day, fully grown, knowing how to walk and talk, some basic clothing on their back, and perhaps knowing their own name? Actually this thought came from my continuing fascination with an rpg / mmo style world, more particularily how the PCs in MMOs just appear without any history. So what do you guys think would result from such a situation? I'm guessing there wouldn't be traditional family units, and less of a need for scientifically researching the world they live in if certai basic information just pops in their head. What do you guys think?

Alternatively, I'm thinking of having some people just apearing while others were born and grew up in that world, though all would trace their lineage back to somebody that appeared in the world. I suppose in the second case there would be a mystery of where those people come from and cause people to speculate about an outside world which would be absent from the first option.


----------



## Kelise (Apr 21, 2012)

Their intelligence would be questionable - would they have morals and manners? What about their motor skills? And their perspective - intelligence and physical. 

I wonder how much can be programed, and how much simply needs to be trained into the body.


----------



## Konstanz (Apr 21, 2012)

You'll end up with a world of flat characters. People are defined by their education, the people around them and the things that happen in their life. If you strip that away, everyone is the same. Most MMO elements don't have a place in (good) books because MMO's are unrealistic and actually kind of boring if you strip away the gaming part. The story is usually not that great, neither are the characters and what you're left with is a combat system that might be fun to play, but is really boring to watch/read about. 

So no, I think it would be a horrible choice to implement that in a game. But that's just my opinion of course so don't let me stop you if that's what you really want.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 21, 2012)

Starconstant has a point, that would effectively be skipping their psychological development, as well as potentially personality development and experience.  Sorry, but I don't see that working.


----------



## Fnord (Apr 21, 2012)

It all depends. . . who (or what) is responsible for their programming?  Perhaps it's less spontaneous generation and more being plopped there from somewhere else, their skills and morals intact, but possibly amnesic in personal experiences of what came before.  Of course, then you also end up with a lot of confused people but those people, sharing that one common experience, might be induced to band together and figure out where they came from while also interacting in the world they appeared in.  

If there are different groups of people (those who were generated and those who were born naturally), how might those societies interact?  I think there are possibilities to play with if you think about it from that perspective.


----------



## Devor (Apr 21, 2012)

Queshire said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to use this in a story or not, but what if there was a world were people weren't born, they just appear one day, fully grown, knowing how to walk and talk, some basic clothing on their back, and perhaps knowing their own name



I saw that episode of Veggie Tales just last week!

I think that one's tough to pull off if you want a full RPG-worthy story.  There's often an _implied_ backstory in an RPG.  Characters appear out of nowhere, but they're often referred to as "new recruits" and they interact with others as if they've been there all along.

I think it's an interesting thought, and you could probably do it.  But I'd be concerned that dealing with the implications of characters appearing from nowhere would hijack your novel from any other story you wanted to tell.

((edit))

Taking a closer look at everyone else's posts, I thought I'd add that I have zero concerns about the depths of the characters you'd create, especially in a world where some appear and some are born.  I think the confusion and sudden thrust of reality of this happening to your main character would more than compensate for the lack of personal history.  And if it results in "grownups" acting like punk teenagers, well, that's the desired MMO-effect, isn't it?  I just think it would hijack everything else.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a twist you could put on it. 

These people do appear, generated out of no where, but everyone seems to act asthough they've been there the whole time. Ie, the world history retconns itself for these people to be included. Now the real twisty part of the twist: One character of your cast (protagonist would work best) doesn't percieve these rewrites. They know these people come from no where and have no past. 

That would then give you reason for unravelling the mystery. For added intrigued you could add a single second character who also knows of these changes and together ... QUEST!

If this is intended for the same world you've brainstorming on here recently then perhaps its a certain type of mana core that allows these characters to percieve? Just a thought.

If played as a complete rip from rpgs and mmos then it wouldn't work in novel, that much we can agree on, but with work you can make it something! I'm sure of it.


----------



## Devor (Apr 21, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> That would then give you reason for unravelling the mystery. For added intrigued you could add a single second character who also knows of these changes and together ... QUEST!



I don't know about the literary critic in me, but done well, the one-time MMO-fan in me says I'd read that.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 21, 2012)

Devor said:


> I don't know about the literary critic in me, but done well, the one-time MMO-fan in me says I'd read that.



It's a ready-made, loyal fan base. What's not to love?


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 21, 2012)

Go read some of the webcomic Erfworld. It is a world that behaves in the manner of a strategy/rpg game, and is much as you describe above. Also a very entertaining webcomic.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 21, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> Go read some of the webcomic Erfworld. It is a world that behaves in the manner of a strategy/rpg game, and is much as you describe above. Also a very entertaining webcomic.



I heartily agree. Do it.


----------



## Queshire (Apr 21, 2012)

yep, I've read it, though not the recent non-comic parts. I'd say that's something of an inspiration, but not that major of one, futher, if I did explore this idea the main character would be one of the guys that just appear, and may or may not come from another world, that's a matter of religion in the story, as well as being MMO based instead of turn based strategy game based. This isn't exactly for the world I've been describing, just an idea I came up with. They would act like people from someplace else, only with amnesia, that's not neccesarily the case, but it's how they act.


----------



## Queshire (Apr 21, 2012)

double post, yay! I'm considering changing this idea a bit, instead of people randomly popping into existence having a society where plants, animals, and objects might suddenly gain sentience and a human form with a few features harkening back to their earlier existence.

....I have to admit, this part of the idea is more or less based entirely on something I read in a webcomic, admittedly it wasn't a particularly big part, more of an isolated incident, but I still feel kinda squicky about it....

EDIT: I do feel it's important to note that this idea didn't orignate with that particular webcomic, in Japan there's a lot of legends about objects and animals becoming sentient and magical with age.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 22, 2012)

Contrary to what appears to be the prevailing view here, the concept of the original OP does have some potential - if handled carefully.  Investigating the origins and true purposes of these people that appear from nowhere could be interesting.  What could also be interesting is if they appear with physical problems or seemingly inexplicable psychological issues - a driving need to support some faction, or a hatred of a specific race, perhaps.


----------



## KellyB (Apr 26, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> Here's a twist you could put on it.
> 
> These people do appear, generated out of no where, but everyone seems to act asthough they've been there the whole time. Ie, the world history retconns itself for these people to be included. Now the real twisty part of the twist: One character of your cast (protagonist would work best) doesn't percieve these rewrites. They know these people come from no where and have no past.




That's just like an episode of Stargate SG-1, only in reverse.  They went to a planet where the people lived inside an energy dome that protected them from the toxic atmosphere (from some past cataclysm).  Anyway, they were all linked into a central computer system that allowed them to access information instantly.  People kept disappearing, but only the SG-1 team were aware of it.  No one in the town seemed to notice at all.  The SG-1 team comes to find out that their dome was shrinking because it was losing power and in order to keep the energy field from shutting down completely the computer system would eliminate people at random as a population control.  And the computer system would rewrite people's memories so they weren't aware of it.  It was as if the people never existed.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 26, 2012)

KellyB said:


> That's just like an episode of Stargate SG-1, only in reverse.  They went to a planet where the people lived inside an energy dome that protected them from the toxic atmosphere (from some past cataclysm).  Anyway, they were all linked into a central computer system that allowed them to access information instantly.  People kept disappearing, but only the SG-1 team were aware of it.  No one in the town seemed to notice at all.  The SG-1 team comes to find out that their dome was shrinking because it was losing power and in order to keep the energy field from shutting down completely the computer system would eliminate people at random as a population control.  And the computer system would rewrite people's memories so they weren't aware of it.  It was as if the people never existed.



Oh sure. It's been done before, everything has, but not in Queshire's settings 

While coming up with an idea I don't pay the blindest bit of attention to where its been done before (that way madness lies), first I want to try and make it work in my story. If I've come up with something its probably because its a logically based organic leap from what I had already established. Once I've told the story, comes the editting process the differenciating. Example: I had a group of people called darksiders.. then I realised that name has been used in many popular settings, so I switched it to dusksiders, low and behold, that's too similar for people too. I need a new name, but you can be sure that MY use of the original name had no bearings on what it had been used for before.

I think what I'm saying is you can make absolutely anything your own if you work on it. Currently I have a story seed kicking around in my brain for some people who get lost on a ship that turns out to be sentient and looking for something. Yes, I realise that that has parallels to SGU, Farscape and quite possibly Lexx and every other 90's scifi show out there. Now I could drop this idea even though its a damn good one for meaningful character conflict, but I'm going to run with it, see what I can do with it. If in the end it turns out that there is no way to make the idea unique to me then... never mind, on to the next  And besides, my characters, my rules, my style of writing, it'll be different anyway.

The SG:1 thing though, that makes me chuckle. That show touched upon possibly every science fiction and fantasy trope going in its illustrious original run. It's hard _not_ to accidentally do something they have.


----------



## edd (Apr 26, 2012)

Deep DNA memory theories: Can we remember our ancestors’ lives?
some thing like this ?? DNA memory


----------

